# Siser Easyweed not sticking! HELP!



## 336Graphics (Apr 12, 2016)

Let me start off by saying that I am new to this business. I purchased a plotter from Sign Warehouse, which I am in love with, and then I purchased a heat press off of ebay... at first I thought that was where I had made my mistake. 

I purchased a few different colors of Siser easyweed and attempted to press on a 100% cotton tee. I followed the instructions, pre-pressed, 305F degrees, 10-15 seconds. The vinyl did not stick. I purchased a temperature gun and discovered that my press' thermometer was off quite a bit, I set it according to my temp gun, and tried again. Still no luck. 
I ended up doing a couple shirts with a household iron, just because I needed them RIGHT THEN. In the first wash, the vinyl peeled (as I expected it to.) Thinking that my heat press was the problem, I waited on my tax return and purchased the GeoKnight Jet Press 14 from Sign Warehouse, which cost me $500. 

Yesterday, I got it out of the box, set it up following the instructions. The first shirt I pressed, it melted the vinyl completely, and melted the plastic film as well... Ruined tshirt. The next one, pressed perfectly! The next, it melted it again. I am so confused!! Help!!


----------



## TeeShirtPrinting (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello!! My name is Joe, I work for Siser North America. It is sounding like these problems are stemming from the heat press.
The Geo Knight press should work perfectly fine with our HTV. What Siser materials are you using?
What temperature did you set your press? How high was the pressure set on your press?

....Also, the home iron will work perfectly well. You just want to make you applying the correct pressure as well https://youtu.be/Wp2Mr63PaYg


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I am assuming you double checked the new press temp too? Just because it's a name brand doesn't mean it won't be off temp. If you are melting the carrier on Easyweed then it must be way the heck off. I have a Hotronix Fusion and it was running 40deg hot so double check that thing. 

Other possible issues with adhesion can be caused from pressure issues. Thick sewn seams or neck collars will take all the pressure and the areas around them will not receive enough and cause issues. If this is a problem use a press pillow or press pads to allow the right area to receive the pressure.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

336Graphics said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am new to this business. I purchased a plotter from Sign Warehouse, which I am in love with, and then I purchased a heat press off of ebay... at first I thought that was where I had made my mistake.
> 
> I purchased a few different colors of Siser easyweed and attempted to press on a 100% cotton tee. I followed the instructions, pre-pressed, 305F degrees, 10-15 seconds. The vinyl did not stick. I purchased a temperature gun and discovered that my press' thermometer was off quite a bit, I set it according to my temp gun, and tried again. Still no luck.
> I ended up doing a couple shirts with a household iron, just because I needed them RIGHT THEN. In the first wash, the vinyl peeled (as I expected it to.) Thinking that my heat press was the problem, I waited on my tax return and purchased the GeoKnight Jet Press 14 from Sign Warehouse, which cost me $500.
> ...



That's the issue when ebay and generic presses. They are not accurate and develop cold spots. Also a lot of times you can change from celcius to farenhiet or whatever and each provide different temps. I would stick to celcius which I think may be in the 200 degrees or something like that its been a while. them presses is what most members try to tell newbies about, but everyone has to learn. Don't get it mistaken those presses can and will push a great amount of production out and generate money. I did it for years only bad thing you go through them the way you change clothes. 

Trial by error, you will waste material blades time but one day will master it and learn from all your mistakes. Be patient and eventually you will get to know how your press works what works with it and what doesn't.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you 100% sure it is t-shirt vinyl and not sign vinyl?

What color is the backing on the vinyl?


----------

